# fitting front foglights to Fiat Ducato



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We have bought some front foglights to fit to our 2005 Adria Twin (Fiat Ducato).

No problem wiring them, but having removed the plastic bumper, the metal bumper behind has no brackets or other fittings to physically attach the lights to.

Tried a Fiat dealer, who was no help whatsoever.

Has anybody overcome this problem, and found a way to attach front foglights securely?

Please, no replies about wiring, regulations etc, the only problem is the actual physical fitting to the bumper.

Thank you in advance
John and Linda


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

If your front (plastic) bumper has depressions where the fog lights are meant to fit, then the following applies.

Measure the diameter of the lamps and bore a hole of the same diameter at that point for each lamp. Then poke the lamp through and attach the fitting bracket (that comes with the lamp)from the rear to clamp it against the bumper.

See pic where it is attached.

Do make sure though that your lamps have the obligatory E symbol and number on the glass - without these, you could fail your next MOT.

Colin


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This old thread makes interesting reading;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1127712.html#1127712

as does this one as regards wiring tem in via the OEM system...... doesn't sound very user friendly to me.....

http://www.fiatforum.com/grande-punto/293005-how-fit-front-foglights-oem-switch-oem-foglights.html

and for the Ducato X250;

http://www.fiatforum.com/ducato/205313-ducato-x250-front-foglights.html

Dave


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

camallison said:


> If your front (plastic) bumper has depressions where the fog lights are meant to fit, then the following applies.
> 
> Measure the diameter of the lamps and bore a hole of the same diameter at that point for each lamp. Then poke the lamp through and attach the fitting bracket (that comes with the lamp)from the rear to clamp it against the bumper.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Colin. Could you please clarify whether the holes should be bored through both the plastic and the metal bumpers, or only through the plastic one?

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but neither the van nor the lamps are with me at the moment, as I have taken them to a van conversion specialist. Vehicle wiring is not my speciality! He is quite happy to do the wiring, but when he took off the plastic bumper, which does have the depressions you describe, he was surprised to see no corresponding holes or anchor points in the metal bumper. He contacted the supplier of the lamps, who said they'd had a number of people reporting this problem, but he didn't know how to solve it!

The lights I bought have the E symbol and number on the glass, and are described as driving/fog lamps. They are for the correct van model and year.

I'd be grateful for any further advice.

John


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Easyriders said:


> and are described as driving/fog lamps.


I would want to know which they are as the beam pattern of "driving lights" is the exact opposite of that of "foglights".

They can't be both, try using driving lights in fog and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Easyriders said:


> Thank you, Colin. Could you please clarify whether the holes should be bored through both the plastic and the metal bumpers, or only through the plastic one?
> 
> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but neither the van nor the lamps are with me at the moment, as I have taken them to a van conversion specialist. Vehicle wiring is not my speciality! He is quite happy to do the wiring, but when he took off the plastic bumper, which does have the depressions you describe, he was surprised to see no corresponding holes or anchor points in the metal bumper. He contacted the supplier of the lamps, who said they'd had a number of people reporting this problem, but he didn't know how to solve it!
> 
> ...


I am working from memory, as I fitted lamps to a 2003 Ducato-based motorhome that I then sold 3 years ago. The fitting position I have shown has no metal behind it, only fresh air! The metal bumper is about a foot higher.

Colin


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The Renault Trafic vans have places to cut out for driving lamps, ours are clear lenses so presume driving rather than fog. There's a single self-tapper to hold the light in place, through the bottom of the aperture.

Discovery has removeable panels by memory if you want to retro-fit.

The Renault/Vauxhall vans use the same light assembly and the wiring is fitted whether they had them from new or not, but you have to change the column switch if you want to add the lights with all original equipment.

GM made the lights for all of the Trafic variants, and possibly for other makes too.

We found ours very vulnerable down there. Having them on in wet weather cracks the glass when hit by a wave of cold water, we've probably changed half a dozen on both vans over the years, the older van has one that needs doing again.

Peter


----------

